# Just ordered a new gps today



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

After reading tons of reviews and doing some research I finally bought a delorme pn-40. I did see that delorme has a new model out the pn-30 anyone have one of these? I really couldn't find many differences but the new model has more memory and an electronic compass. Owe yeah I posted a few months back asking what type of gps to buy thanks guys for refering me to the delorme pn-40 I think I will be happy.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congrats. Did a lot of research myself and also went with the PN40, now to just figure out how to use it.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> Congrats. Did a lot of research myself and also went with the PN40, now to just figure out how to use it.


 
Its not hard to use,lol. Great GPS,it does like to eat batteries though. Remember to update the firmware on it with the beta.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info from what I have read it is a good gps but many people say it is difficult to use and the batteries dont last long. Me and a buddy of mine acutally purchased them together and for two of them it was $462 which included shipping.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

The lithieum (SP) batteries last much longer but do cost more. Also, I had problems getting WAAS stat's untill I loaded the beta firmware.Now I get WAAS almost all the time.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Just recieved my delorme pn-40 today looks like a great unit and I couldn't beat the the price of $234. I checked the website where I ordered it and it looks like the price actually went up lol.


----------

